
The industry’s magic bullet for robocalls is currently useless on an iPhone - smacktoward
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/20/20875500/stir-shaken-robocalls-ios-13-apple-call-verified-currently-useless-iphone
======
bradknowles
I much prefer the other option that Apple added to iOS 13:
[https://www.cnet.com/how-to/this-new-ios-13-feature-stops-
st...](https://www.cnet.com/how-to/this-new-ios-13-feature-stops-strangers-
and-spam-callers-from-ringing-your-iphone/)

